# Vanity searching



## keetuh (Oct 29, 2010)

Soo, hi guys! My second topic on this forum, go me lol.
	This is one of my chances to ramble so I will try to keep it as short as possible.
	I've been looking for a vanity lately in my home town.
	There aren't too many stores here that offer the vanity in the store, I would have to pay shipping and handling which is PAIN IN A BUTT HOLE.
	I thought to myself, why don't I look on craigslist to try to find one.
	No such luck there ..

	So , do you guys have a vanity?
	How long have you had it?
	Where did you get it from?


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 30, 2010)

i have only had my vanity since the summer so it is still quite new to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however it's actually pre-owned because i got it off ebay! super cheap price too because i picked it up myself. plus it's much nicer than the ones in my local shops - which is all really cheap and thin wood in the drawers - my heavy nail polishes would go through the bottom!!


----------



## keetuh (Oct 30, 2010)

Ah, sounds like you really enjoy it.
  	I'm still on my hunt and coming up empty which sucks. =[


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 12, 2010)

Dont feel bad, I still have't found the "perfect" one for me either lol


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm hunting for one, too. I did find a cool desk on craigslist the other day that needs some tlc but would be great.  I just don't know if I have time for a project!


----------



## keetuh (Nov 18, 2010)

Same here, I'm not entirely sure if a project would be correct for me at the moment but I think I am going to wait now. I'm getting a bigger bed for my room and I doubt I'll have room. Unless I get a flat screen tv that hangs upon the wall and put the bigger screen in my living room.

  	HMM, that actually does sound perfect lol!.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 18, 2010)

Did found a cute one desk on Etsy, but with shipping although I could pic it up. But I think it would look better in my studio for the kiddos to do homework lol


----------



## keetuh (Nov 18, 2010)

What's Etsy? Is that a local shop or something?


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 19, 2010)

keetuh said:


> What's Etsy? Is that a local shop or something?



 	Its like ebay for hand crafted things.

  	www.etsy.com


----------



## keetuh (Nov 19, 2010)

Ohhh! I took a look at it, quite expensive but it is beautiful!


keetuh said:


> Its like ebay for hand crafted things.
> 
> www.etsy.com


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 19, 2010)

OMG! girl you hadn't heard of ETSY....wow. I love hand made, some stuff is reasonable.  I've gotten some cute things of there, scrapbooking items, my camera strap and head bands for me and the lil one Started to stop at a estate sale today after dropping her off at preschool to see if I saw anything but to tired lol


----------



## keetuh (Nov 20, 2010)

Nope, I've never heard of it until now. I think shipping would be a bummer to ship where I live but I don't even know if they would because I didn't look into everything when I was looking around. I saw the prices and I dang near fainted.


----------



## RoxyJ (Nov 20, 2010)

I got really lucky with Kijiji (Kinda like craigslist, but Canadian) and got my vanity for $40. It was refinished and in great shape. Just keep looking at Craigslist, you might get lucky.


----------

